# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  The Chairs arrived

## Sterob

The HT chairs were delivered, as promised yesterday.
I set up 2 of the rear chairs up on pallets and we watch a couple of movies last night. The layout seems ok and the height of the rear chairs (~300mm) seems OK too. I need to make it wider than I originally thought, so the exercise ( and it was!) was well worth it.
Now to start building the riser. 
I was thinking how I would arrange GPO's for the recliner power. I WAS going to use a single large power board, but think it might be neater to fit a single GPO behind each chair. 
How do others do it?  
Steve

----------


## Sterob

My Mrs and I watched a movie from the front chairs tonight. I thought they might be too close to be comfortable but all was well....very happy. The rows are far enough apart so when the rears are reclined, there is still clearance to the front row. I now know how wide to made the riser. 
Steve

----------


## goldie1

GPO on the riser behind each chair

----------


## Sterob

> GPO on the riser behind each chair

  Yes, I was leaning towards that option.
Have been getting prices on timber. Looking at MGP10 and looks like it was cost me around $350 all up.

----------


## Sterob

I've found these in the clipsal catalogue. Very unobtrusive and should do the job. 
I bought all the timber, hangers, teks and nails today as well. Now the fun begins...lol
Had to tidy up the shed to make room to set up the Triton. 
Steve

----------

